# What stylus do you use?



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 6, 2016)

Just wondering, what stylus do you use for your DS? Vote away in the poll once it appears! Unofficial styluses count.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 6, 2016)

I use the New 3DS stylus. I haven't lost it yet which is kind of surprising. I always manage to drop it behind my bed..


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

The one that came with the new 3ds xl hhd edition, white short thing lol but i think i've chewed on it quite a bit cause it has marks lel


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 6, 2016)

How come we can't choose more than one option? If I'm using my 2DS, I use the 2DS stylus. Same with my 3DS XL and New 3DS XL.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> How come we can't choose more than one option? If I'm using my 2DS, I use the 2DS stylus. Same with my 3DS XL and New 3DS XL.



ya they forgot the new ones as well hah.. i only have one console afaik but.. ya


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 6, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> How come we can't choose more than one option? If I'm using my 2DS, I use the 2DS stylus. Same with my 3DS XL and New 3DS XL.



That's why the 'depends' option is there.  



Moko said:


> ya they forgot the new ones as well hah.. i only have one console afaik but.. ya



I thought the 3DS was still the newest one (excluding 2DS)? Did some browsing on Amazon recently and all I saw were DS, 3DS and Wii U games from the Nintendo line - no fancy new DS thingy.


----------



## radioloves (Feb 6, 2016)

I have this big stylus from my previous DSi and it's pretty handy, haven't lost it yet, no breaking and it matches with my 3DS colour right now cx


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 6, 2016)

I always lose my styluses negl


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 6, 2016)

I use these styluses with pokemon at the top since I can't find my original 3ds one, if I can't find them I usually use a pencil


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 6, 2016)

I still have the original stylus, but I bought a pack that has various colors like red, green, and blue. One even extends at the end, and another is shorter, but thicker as if to accommodate for smaller hands. It's cool they have so many options


----------



## graceroxx (Feb 6, 2016)

I just use the stylus that came with the system (for me, either DS Lite or 3DS XL).


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

i use whatever that comes with the DS i buy. anyway, is there actually people who use pens as stylus? because i use them if i lose my stylus


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 6, 2016)

I use my DSi stylus with my DSi, and my 3DS XL stylus with my 3DS XL.  I guess I'm lucky that I've never lost any styluses yet.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 6, 2016)

I use my Legend of Zelda Master Sword stylus and Hylian Shield stylus.

Mostly my Hylian Shield stylus.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 6, 2016)

I use the stylus that came with pre-orders of Theatrhythm Final Fantasy (the original, not Curtain Call).


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> That's why the 'depends' option is there.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the 3DS was still the newest one (excluding 2DS)? Did some browsing on Amazon recently and all I saw were DS, 3DS and Wii U games from the Nintendo line - no fancy new DS thingy.



well th3 "New 3ds" and New 3ds XL" came out early last year, most prominently there were OoT and MH4U models and then they let out some normal ones as well as LE's like my HHD one


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 6, 2016)

I use my Rosie stylus :3


----------



## Romaki (Feb 6, 2016)

My official 3DS XL stylus was so used that it would constantly fall out, so I ordered 5 black ones for $2 and they will be my stylus' for the next 10 years x'D


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 6, 2016)

I use my 2DS's stylus. I lost the ones for the silver DS Lite, the now broken blue 3DS XL, and Wii U, and my sister uses my crimson red DS Lite to play ACWW, so that means I only have one stylus.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 6, 2016)

I have never lost a stylus. I have my Wii U, 3DS, and DSi styluses still.


----------



## mintellect (Feb 6, 2016)

I use the special limited edition stylus called "finger."


----------



## MintySky (Feb 6, 2016)

The plain 3DS one.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 6, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> I use the special limited edition stylus called "finger."



lol same

I have a Mario, Pokemon and a pair of huge Transformers stylus plus the ones that came with the system but I still prefer using my finger to tap/drag and drop items except if the game needs precision aiming like Kid Icarus or a puzzle game like Professor Layton.


----------



## Pokes (Feb 6, 2016)

I still have my original 3DS one thankfully. But a part of it is broken off so it's loose in the placeholder and can easily fall out if I'm not careful. x(

I also have two backups just in case, one with the power star on top and another with Yoshi's egg.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 6, 2016)

Pokes said:


> But a part of it is broken off so it's loose in the placeholder and can easily fall out if I'm not careful. x(



Omg same. I always lose my 3ds xl stylus because it always falls out of the placeholder thing, it's so annoying!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 7, 2016)

I use whatever stylus that is with the console that I am using at the time.
However I do have one of those larger pen-like styluses for my Nintendo Wii U when I am designing levels on Super Mario Maker.


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 8, 2016)

I use my super chespin and fennekin pens (lost froakie ;-
I still remember that time when my cousin scratched my DSI's screen because he used a pencil...


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 8, 2016)

I ordered this yesterday: 2 x Assecure pro large big semi transparent clear stylus pen


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 8, 2016)

I do! I ordered the whole neko case set for my 3dsxl and it looks rlly cute.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 8, 2016)

I use the pen stylus that came with the HHD case.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 8, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I ordered this yesterday: 2 x Assecure pro large big semi transparent clear stylus pen



Oh, dang! I didn't even know they had things like these listed individually.

I was going to order this soon, but this option is so much cheaper and now I have a game case for my cartridges (which I didn't have at the time I saw this).

I don't like taking my stylus out of my 3DS because I wore one out from how often I would use it, so I've mostly been using my finger. I also feel like the bigger ones would be easier to draw with for miiverse posts.

EDIT: Well, I had Amazon points to spare, so I ordered the ones you linked, for free!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 8, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> EDIT: Well, I had Amazon points to spare, so I ordered the ones you linked, for free!



Cool. I bought mine with Amazon points, too. Freebie! LOL


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 11, 2016)

i have a 3ds xl so i use the stylus for that one. my sister has a dsi and we also have some old ds styluses but i dont use them because it's annoying when they don't fit into my 3ds xl


----------



## alesha (Feb 14, 2016)

My finger is my stylus, whenever we buy a new one my brother loses it -.-


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 14, 2016)

I use the finger stylus. It came with my hand.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 14, 2016)

Since I got the N3DS, the stylus is really small and having lost the original one that came with it I'm not looking to lose the one I replaced it with. So I've been using the Master Sword stylus that came with the Adventurer Pouch (Zelda) 3DS case. Feels a lot more natural too.


----------



## Anine (Feb 14, 2016)

Other - I use a broken Wacom tablet pen. It's honestly my favourite "stylus" so far, nice to hold and the tip is thin  

My original 3DS pen has been long gone, as did the 10+ replacements I've gotten, fairly certain they're hiding somewhere together with my socks and tea spoons.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 14, 2016)

Aelia said:


> Other - I use a broken Wacom tablet pen. It's honestly my favourite "stylus" so far, nice to hold and the tip is thin
> 
> My original 3DS pen has been long gone, as did the 10+ replacements I've gotten, fairly certain they're hiding somewhere together with my socks and tea spoons.



You've reminded me, I occasionally use my Wacom pen as a stylus. It's pretty comfortable, but I keep losing the thing on my desk, so I'm too paranoid about moving it around any further. It's the reason I ended up buying a bigger stylus, though I don't know when those are going to get here.


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 16, 2016)

My finger nail, unless I remember to cut them. Then I use the big cyan one that came with the HHD case. But if it is too far out of reach, I settle for the one that's in my 3DS.


----------



## Jemma (Feb 16, 2016)

i usually just use my fingers or when i have to be very specific i use the one in my ds i dont have a Special one


----------



## Balverine (Feb 16, 2016)

I use some colorful 3DS ones I got at gamestop : P


----------



## Seastar (Feb 16, 2016)

On my New 3DS, I use the stylus it came with. On my old 3DS, I either use my paint brush stylus (It's not a real paintbrush, it's a 3DS stylus) or my fingers if I can't find that.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 18, 2016)

i usually use one of those ds lite styluses

i have no idea where the stylus that came with myy wii u is, and the one that came with my 3ds broke .-.


----------



## mintellect (Feb 18, 2016)

When I was younger my mom bought me a pack of six rainbow styluses. I chewed on and lost them all. Oops.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 18, 2016)

I always use my finger because the day i get a stylus i lost it the next day :yaoming:


----------



## Jade_Amell (Feb 19, 2016)

I use this one when I'm by my desk. Otherwise I use the normal 3ds stylus. Which I haven't lost yet.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 2, 2016)

My sister borrowed my 3DS XL once and she immediatly lost the stylus. So now i'm using the regular 3DS stylus.


----------



## r a t (Mar 2, 2016)

I use a one that came with my preorder of hhd, there were 2 new 3ds styluss/ styluses whats the plural idk;; and a bigger one that was like a chunky pen - which I now use


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2016)

i think mine are DS Lite, i got a pack of them cheap from Gamestop i think i paid one dollar for some kind of DS Lite accessories pack, and it included like five styluses (stylii?).  sometimes though i just use my finger tip.  for a while when all the stylii were lost, i used the cap from a highlighter marker, it just seemed to have the right angled size on the tip and was a tad flexible (although very clumsy to use).


----------

